# Rat King and King Snapper



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Met up with a few of the goldy boys up there south of the border and despite rough conditions we managed a couple of fish. Couta1 hooked up first to 10kg snapper, I followed by my first rat king, legal at 84cm. It was so rough we decided to pull the pin as Duran hooked a nice pinky.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

were you using the chatterbaits to hook that rat????

nice fish


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Using livebait. Couta1's snapper was awesome.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

That's a great little fish!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Great fish mate! Any pics of Couta's snapper?

Rowan.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations Breambo (84cm is a rat King?!?!?! :shock: )

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done guys.

That'll put you in the lead of the summer kingfish comp


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You boys are getting amunst some quality fish at the moment. Nice kingy breambo and a 10kg Sapper :shock: ....that's bloody huge.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Straight aces.

Some days just come together.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Top effort. 84 cm rat on a livie. How does the RTM Disco's stability cope with that sort of fish going hard? I'm a bit interested in that kayak but not sure how it would handle a 'rat king' :shock:

cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

at 84 that would be a king rat rather than a rat king, nice fish, it is the one we have all been after in sydney  
you could have made it 86 if you did the gatesy stretch


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWchR3boAAAzXgAAQQIEQgBgAP++eICAAZET0IEmn6jQZT8qEJoAAAAgg+HLjnt0JT1+qs4afrbsfj30FLII2WBiyZw1SviUC6PDJYEPFkKotAnOon8eNra63aTk0qYMZoALR8XckU4UJDIUd26A=


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice fish Breambo, though I'm not going to allow "rat". You're going to need a bigger brag mat.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome fish Breambo - did the chatterbaits get a run or just the livies?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hope Couta1 doesnt mind heres his fish. Biggest snapper Ive seen for a while, let alone from a yak!!!!
Didnt give the lures a run, with 2 story flats threatening to break on our heads (in open ocean) , I was wondering what I was going to do if I hooked a fish, it was rough as guts.
Dave 73 if your keen on the Disco give one a try if you can. I like it because I can travel long distance quickly in ocean conditions. I find under tension on a good fish its stable as, and havent had anything so big I couldnt get it in the yak... yet. :lol:
Also I thought it went like this - 5kg range - Rat
10kg range- Bandit
20kg range- Hoodlum
so unfortunately only a rat. :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

That is one hell of a snapper!

Your kingy ain't bad either. I reckon anything over 50cm is a great catch from a kayak, so yours is excellent. Well done!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

If 84cm is considered a rat where you come from - I'm moving there!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good king breambo!!!...dedicated a R.I.P post for mr king snapper in catch of the day


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

eh that is one beauty of a snapper. I wish they were that big around redcliffe.


----------

